# Julidochromis regani (Kipili)



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I am considering picking up some wc Julies, what kind of aquarium setup would make a happy home for them. If you were going to set up a breeder tank for them, what size tank would you get and how many julies would you put in there?

I've got a 55, a 30 and a 20L that could be used.

How would you aquascape the tank too?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Super fish well worth the effort. I have only bred them in a community tank 60"x18"x18".
Started with 6, pair formation was pretty rough on the Julidochromis regani (Kipili) that did form the first pair (in fact I only rescued 2 of the 4 none pairing fish) so I would guess a 55g would be best to get the pair after that maybe after that able to move em to a 30g.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> Super fish well worth the effort. *I have only bred them in a community tank 60"x18"x18".*
> Started with 6, pair formation was pretty rough on the Julidochromis regani (Kipili) that did form the first pair (in fact I only rescued 2 of the 4 none pairing fish) so I would guess a 55g would be best to get the pair after that maybe after that able to move em to a 30g.


A community tank would be great. I've got a 125 that I could use for a cool tang tank. What other tank mates would you suggest - I really like the Calvus family. The 125 used to be a frontosa tank but I moved them to a 265 so now I gotta find a good use for the 125.

Thanks for your help!

Russ


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

You did say you wanted to breed them. Once a pair has formed, put/keep the pair in your 30, without the other fish suggested, they will eat the fry. I have found that J.regani will raise multiple groups of fry in smaller tanks, one of my favorite fish!!!
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been told (and have also observed) that you can go as small as a 20L tank for breeding purposes. Start with 6, wait for two to pair up, and then remove the non-paired cichlids ASAP.

For decor, keep a bunch of rockwork, preferably with a big, relatively flat horizontal rock slightly off the substrate.

These are tips I learned from searching before setting up my 20, and it's working out fine.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> Super fish well worth the effort. I have only bred them in a community tank 60"x18"x18".
> Started with 6, *pair formation was pretty rough on the Julidochromis regani (Kipili) that did form the first pair (in fact I only rescued 2 of the 4 none pairing fish)* so I would guess a 55g would be best to get the pair after that maybe after that able to move em to a 30g.


First, thank you for the replies. The advice I was given matches what you all are saying... pair formation was pretty rough." At this point in my quest, I am leaning towards getting 10 WC kipili and putting them in my 55 with hopes of getting two pairs. I guess the males can take each other out pretty quick. If I go ahead with these plans, I hope I will have time to rescue some of the losers and transplant them in other tanks.



> For decor, keep a bunch of rockwork, preferably with a big, relatively flat horizontal rock slightly off the substrate.


As for the decor, I will take your advice. For substrate, I was thinking about going with some of the CaribSea Eco-complete sand (maybe the Ivory Coast Sand). Do you think that would make suitable substate?

Thanks again, Russ


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure Caribsea sand would be fine. Any sand will do. Me, I'm cheap, so I tend to use the Quikcrete medium grade sand from Home Depot. It's more of an issue when you're setting up a larger tank.

Go with your artistic instincts! And good luck.


----------



## maxim240sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess I'm lucky with mine. I started off with 6 in a community 125. Had them for 3yrs now. Had many spawns from two pairs. Now the offspring have made another pair. So I have 3 pairs in a 6ft 125. they arent overly aggressive with the other tank mates. I have recently added some lion cove and blue dolphin malawi's and everything is good so far.


----------

